# Goon 1.5



## andro (22/6/17)

hey guys been searching about this but mostly come out classsifieds etc . 
a simple question .... is actually better than the 24mmgoon?
please I m not interested in if is original or not or HE vs LE goon 1.5 , purely from flavour or characteristics etc , myself always preferred twisted messes until personally i think he lost his plot with that square atty . I own a goon 24 mm and love it thats why the question 
anyway any info appreciate


----------



## CeeJay (22/6/17)

I suggest watching @KZOR review on YouTube.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Migs (23/6/17)

I prefer original

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (23/6/17)

I wouldn't recommend changing it. Besides the new screws I think the old deck is better.. In stainless the new look and airflow looks almost identical to the Druga.. I don't find any improvement in the clamps either.. Some people seem to love it though and it is great in many ways but not worth upgrading, imo.. Get a Druga!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/6/17)

Quite a few in the classifieds @andro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (23/6/17)

Andre said:


> Quite a few in the classifieds @andro.


I saw it thanks . But before buying i wanted to see opinions of people that has both. I think im finish in this race of always get the new model Out .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (24/6/17)

Besides if you wait a few months, sometimes days or weeks, one will be sold for less than new, it's basically guaranteed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

